# Is this a swordtail or platy? Help!



## Zwicker (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all. I picked this fish up the other day thinking it was a female marigold wag swordtail, but I'm starting to think its actually a sunset or gold wag platy.
My skepticism is based on a couple of things. First, the coloration/pattern of the tail and dorsal fin look exactly like the gold platy here: World of Tropical fish
Second, the redish coloring on the head does not look like the pure gold with small black spots that the swordtail has here: Marigold Wag Swordtail - Freshwater Fishs
I know that there's a lot of breeding within and between swordtails and platys to get different color combos, so just because it doesn't look 'ideal' doesn't mean its a different fish. I just have a feeling that this one was mis-identified in the store. Any help would be great thanks!!!

ps. I don't see the modified gonopodium fin on the fish, so I'm pretty sure it's a female, just unsure of the species.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like what you thought it was initially. I have a few of them myself.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Platys and Swordtails are very closely related, they belong to the same genus (Xiphophorus). The two big differences are size (Swordtails are twice as large) and the sword on the male Swordtail. If your fish is much larger than a standard Platy, then it is a Swordtail.


----------



## Zwicker (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses. Regarding the post by Neon, I don't really have a frame of reference when it comes to size, both because I don't own any platys and I just got this fish yesterday so chances are its still got some growing to do. I do have a couple swordtails though (m/f, had for ~3 months), and I can say without a doubt that the new fish is 2-3x smaller than the female sword (of course she's also pregnant which adds some girth). The body type is more slender like the male sword. I think it's gonna be pretty tough to use size as the decision maker until the new one fills out a little more.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It's not just body size, it's everything. Mouth, fins, tail....erase the color and it doesn't look like any Platy I own.


----------



## Zwicker (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your opinions, much appreciated


----------



## Mrmike (Apr 1, 2011)

I also think it is a marigold wag swordtail..... the fin colors are the wag part, and it is actually a better colored example than the one referenced as marigold..... what color male is she in with?


----------

